# Post pics of your chihuahuas mom and dad!



## CocoaPebbles

Dont know if this has been done before but I think it would be super fun. Post a pic of your chi and his/her mom and dad (dam and sire). Include pics of their grandparents if youd like, as well. 

First is my Truffles. My AKC boy. Hes a little over 3 pounds.



This is his sire. He is a little over 2 pounds. 





Him next to two 5 pound females at the breeders. 



His dam.







Here is his grandsire (his moms dad). I LOVE this dog.


----------



## KittyD

I posted a thread with my dogs mom just the other day, there is a pic of his dad in it as well.


----------



## pigeonsheep

too cute. i know nothing about dexter's parents as he came from a supposed puppy mill...so yea...its okay dexter is cute and safe here  adorable sire your pup has though!


----------



## *Chloe*

all i can post at the moment as am on my phone

Bentley's Dam

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/show...ghlight=fergie

Bentley's Sire (and Ruby's Grandsire)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=32611

Grandsire

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=35319&highlight=chad


----------



## lorri

wow they are some stunning chihuahus .xx


----------



## Guess

Prada








Dam









Sire
















Both look huge in the pics, but are just shy of 4lbs 

Versachi








Sire. Unfortunately I don't have any photos of his mom


----------



## 18453

Are you ready for the shock of your life????? I never saw daisys dad.... I thought it was a lie that mum was 2 anyway I found out she was 5 personally I think she may be older but whatever




This daisys dam...............


----------



## Guess

Daisy must take after her dad! I don't see any family resemblance in her dear mum!


----------



## 18453

Me neithernothing at all other than she has her temperament!!! I found a young picot mum on fb she looks a diff dog


----------



## CocoaPebbles

Wow, a lot of gorgeous longhairs!!! I have yet to get a registered longhair. Chyna is a longhair but she isnt typey at all in the face. Long snout and little head. lol.


----------



## Terri

Here is Darla's mum Summer..wee Darla and her littermates there too bless








Daddy..Ace


----------



## KittyD

That little Ace is a cutie bug!
Daisydoo.. Daisy does not look like her mama! LOL 
Her mama looks bigger as well.


----------



## Terri

LOL I always think Ace looks a goofball especially with the wee pose he is doing being held like that.
It cracks me up!!
Both were so sweet though in person.


----------



## 18453

Lol terri her dad is hilarious

Kitty mum was still nursing in that pic it was Xmas day she is bigger prob about 6lb but she's overweight love her she never did get her figure back. If I hadn't seen her teats were still huge I'd never believe she was mum daisys sister looked like her tho!!! Wish I'd seen dad

Just proves even donkeys can produces gorgeous babies (who I might add have a licking obsession lol) so glad she has her temperement tho mum came and sat on me and licked me to death too within 5 mins of me being there


----------



## Terri

LOL i know Sara he is eh, was such a chilled wee boy though.
Your Daisy's mum looks nout like her either!
She is a cutie though.


----------



## Lou_lou

Perry








His dam (coltham fine music)








His sire (coltham dancing in the dark)









Lollipop








Her sire (Look Who's Coming JW)








Don't have a pic of her mum so here is her brother (Amarose DKNY)


----------



## 17428

Dahlia`s Sire is Caliente Calmont Jackpot.
He is real beefy with large,short head.
I think Dahlia looks most like him.
Her mom is Caliente Onyx, a black and white.
This was moms last litter.
Dahlia also has a brother that is a dead ringer for
her except he is black and white like mom.
Dahlia had the best type of the litter.


----------



## MChis

Oh what a fun thread! I'll post mine but it won't be until after I get my laptop back from the computer doctor either Friday or Monday.  Love seeing these family trees though!! Neat how some look like their parents & some don't. You just n ever know!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Dahlia`s Sire is Caliente Calmont Jackpot.
> He is real beefy with large,short head.
> I think Dahlia looks most like him.


awww, Dahlia is a Daddy's Girl  
So good to see you posting again! Hope you stay around...


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

look at those beautiful bokita chakita foo foo butt babies. LOL sorry baby talk. And i get so teary eyed looking at them.. especially the sire. reminds me of my first . If they actually were as huge as they believe they are... I believe they would be the most ferocious on this earth.


----------



## Terri

Bilbo Baggins said:


> look at those beautiful bokita chakita foo foo butt babies. LOL sorry baby talk. And i get so teary eyed looking at them.. especially the sire. reminds me of my first . If they actually were as huge as they believe they are... I believe they would be the most ferocious on this earth.


Haha!! love the baby talk.


----------



## LittleHead

Beautiful parents, especially Truffles. WOW, he came from great looking family!

I wish I could've seen what Britney's parents looked like. My brother doesn't even know what they looked like, just remember getting her from an upscale family and that when he went over, the family only let out Britney and her siblings. As for Butter, I vaguely remember what her parents looked like...she and her siblings all had the same coloring though and didn't match mom or dad.


----------



## foggy

Wow so many gorgeous chis! It's really interesting to see the parents of all your babies. I wish I knew what my little ones parents looked like. Thanks everyone for sharing the pics.


----------



## flippedstars

Bryco's sire (CH):










Bryco's dam:










Bryco's grand sires... 


(stunning coat on this dog...I can only hope! this one's a CH)










other grand sire (still a puppy in the pics...he didn't like the ring):













Oakley & Trigger's dam:












Trigger's Sire:










Oakley's Sire (same as one of Bryco's GS):


----------



## 18453

Omg look at the young handler I love that!!! Ooo bryco has his grandaddies colouring


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

NIce thread!! I don't have any pics of Baby-Love or Ninja's parents but Baby-Love's mom looked exactly like her had the best temperment ever she was so friendly and sweet abd her dad was a black tri he was singing to music when we went to look at her lol. I never got to see NInja's parents  and for those who don't know Prada's parents are Baby-Love and Ninja


----------



## flippedstars

Daisydoo said:


> Omg look at the young handler I love that!!! Ooo bryco has his grandaddies colouring


All the breeder's kids handle, their 8 year old has finished a champ all by himself. Kinda cool. They have 6 kids.

Here's Bryco's other grand sire...










I'm workin' on making him a photo pedigree just for kicks and giggles, lol. Will be good if I ever end up breeding him and he passes his health tests and stuff.


----------



## MndaNGmoe

aww cute idea. I wish i had pictures of his mom and dad... they were both beautiful chihuahuas. He looks like his momma. His dad was tan and black.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Wow Great thread. Everyones parents are lovely! I love Perrys sire & dam. Gorgeous!


----------



## Lou_lou

Yes I love them too,I don't think I have ever seen a ugly coltham chihuahua. I'm thinking about geting another one next month  shhhhh x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Oh Lou! Good Luck! That'd be lovely! Id love to see their dogs. I tried contacting them about a little smooth coat male but sadly never got a reply  x


----------



## Bilbo Baggins

*Baby Talk*



Terri said:


> Haha!! love the baby talk.


Yes they also bring out the song in me. Each one has their own little song. Different melodies for each one. And I kind of sound a little insane but i really dont care because they get so happy when i sing to them. ) They enrich our lives dont they. 
And we all can even write a book about our babies.


----------



## Lou_lou

There is a person on this forum (can't say who) who has brought the little black and cream boy on there rehomed page. they will post when they get him home I'm very tempted by the long coat girl but really can't afford her right now


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Aww its so sad isnt it  i hate looking when i dont have space for more! 
I really want a little cream boy. Id love one with a rednose but its hard to find so close to the standard, i hope Mimi keeps her muzzle & look. 
Aww cant wait to see who!


----------



## huskyluv

All the pics are lovely! I love these type threads and seeing what traits our chi babies got from their parents.

I don't have pics of Faith's parents but her sire was a fawn with black sabling and her dam was a cream chihuhua.

This is Glory, she is Faith's daughter so I have her mom and her mom's pics. :coolwink:









Glory's dam, Faith:









Glory's sire, Simon, is a blue merle:









And a pic of mom and daughter


----------



## Terri

Awww these are all great pics and it's good to see.

Val i just love Faith and Glory as you know.
They are sooo alike too!
Simon is such a cutie pie aswell, love him!
Did you see Darla's mum and dad.
She didnt look anything like them, haha!!
I still thought they were adorable though.


----------



## LDMomma

I wish I had saved pictures of Daisy's parents because the "breeder" went out of business.

Her Mom and Dad were ugly though and big. That's all I remember. They made cute pups though and Daisy is full grown at 4.5- 5.5 pounds (she fluctuates in weight).


----------



## dmccaughan

Eliza and Alex's brother that did not make it, the gorgeous little chocolate boy.









Alex...2 weeks old..









Eliza, 2 weeks old.









Joy as a pup (not a video even though the link looks like one).


Joy full grown.









Tubby (it looks like a video, it's not), he's living with a wonderful woman and her 4 children on the SW side of Indy, I dogsit for him often.


Tubby as an adult...









Marley -- my mom owns him now, spoiled rotten little turkey!!









Rubi, mom to Tubby, Marley, Joy, Alex, Eliza, and chocolate boy, unknown dad.


----------



## huskyluv

Terri said:


> Val i just love Faith and Glory as you know.
> They are sooo alike too!
> Simon is such a cutie pie aswell, love him!
> Did you see Darla's mum and dad.
> She didnt look anything like them, haha!!
> I still thought they were adorable though.


Yes I did and I thought it was funny that they are similar to the color of Faith's parents. Faith's parents were fawn w/ black sabling and cream! Darla's parents look very much the same! How weird is that?! Their parents were similar colors and they could almost be twins themselves...freaky! Darla's parents do look lovely though. I have Faith's parents' registered names but could not find any pics through searches. Her sire is Sables Mystik Spencer Of Hi-C, and her dam is Hi-C Echo Touche Tess S.

I don't know where Glory got her funky head from, both Faith and Simon had nice heads but Glory's is totally off. You can see how different Faith and Glory's heads look a little better in this pic. Faith and Simon's heads are much more "correct", and Glory...well, my hubby calls her a miniature border collie! LMAO


----------



## Elle

This is Harry's Dam and Sire with their 'boys' at 2 & 1/2 weeks old. It was taken by the breeder:










And this his Dam's Sire, Aust Ch Reynosa Triffic Trev:











Sadly, I can't find any pics at all of Harry's Sire's parents


----------



## huskyluv

Elle said:


> This is Harry's Dam and Sire with their 'boys' at 2 & 1/2 weeks old. It was taken by the breeder:


WOW!!! Harry's parents are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Lou_lou

Elle said:


> This is Harry's Dam and Sire with their 'boys' at 2 & 1/2 weeks old. It was taken by the breeder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this his Dam's Sire, Aust Ch Reynosa Triffic Trev:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I can't find any pics at all of Harry's Sire's parents


OMG they are stunning, who are the dam and the sire? I want a puppy from them!!!! <3


----------



## Elle

huskyluv said:


> WOW!!! Harry's parents are absolutely stunning!


Yes, they are lovely and they both have really lovely temperaments too. Mum has 12 Chs in her pedigree (Dad only has 4) and it's so sad that the breeder has since died, so won't be continuing the line.


----------



## Adrienne

Lola's Mom ( Tikki)









Lolas Dad ( the all tan one) with Ava his name is Vincent









Lola ( 5-6 months)


----------



## 18453

Ah they are sooooo pretty I knew shed have good dogs!!


----------



## *Chloe*

Harry's parents are lovely who was he from?


----------



## Elle

Lou_lou said:


> OMG they are stunning, who are the dam and the sire? I want a puppy from them!!!! <3


They are from a breeder in Devon, who, sadly, has since died; so her dream of producing a new fantastic line won't ever happen now. Her husband did tell me the other day that he *might* have another litter from them, but he's not sure yet. They are both as sweet-natured as they are gorgeous.


----------



## huskyluv

Elle said:


> They are both as sweet-natured as they are gorgeous.


Oh goodness, amazing looks AND personality?! *swoons*


----------



## Elle

*Chloe* said:


> Harry's parents are lovely who was he from?


The breeder called her kennel VanillaMoon.


----------



## amyscrazy

Luna's Mom









Luna's Papa









Dutch's Mom









Dutch's Dad


----------



## Elle

huskyluv said:


> Oh goodness, amazing looks AND personality?! *swoons*


Heh Heh... yeah! Well after I was bitten at one breeder's house, by the sire of the 1st Chi puppy I ever went to see (and didn't take!), I made sure to check out the temperament of Harry's parents when I went to visit his breeder!


----------



## 18453

amyscrazy said:


> Luna's Mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luna's Papa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutch's Mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutch's Dad


I didn't know you had another!!! Dutchs parents are beautiful!!!


----------



## Elle

amyscrazy said:


> Luna's Mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luna's Papa



I love Luna's Mum and Dad, they are lovely!


----------



## cherper

Leila's sire








Dam


----------



## rache

Miss Pixie bluebelle









Mummy...









daddy









Mr darcy









Mummy..









Daddy..


----------



## 18453

I love pixie but I love darcy more!!!! I kiss him!!!

Pixies mum is beautiful


----------



## MisStingerRN

I don't have a picture of Bailey's momma, but here is her daddy Pepper. He was vv sweet.


----------



## rache

Daisydoo said:


> I love pixie but I love darcy more!!!! I kiss him!!!
> 
> Pixies mum is beautiful


I know! Shes a stunning little thing. I WANT HER TOO!!!!


----------



## 18453

MisStingerRN said:


> I don't have a picture of Bailey's momma, but here is her daddy Pepper. He was vv sweet.


Bailey looks like daddy



rache said:


> I know! Shes a stunning little thing. I WANT HER TOO!!!!


No you don't!!!!'


----------



## MisStingerRN

Daisydoo said:


> Bailey looks like daddy
> '


She does doesn't she?? She cuter though...hehee


----------



## CocoaPebbles

Heres Taffy.





Her sire. 





Her dam. She looks black, but shes really blue.



Her Aunt.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> NIce thread!! I don't have any pics of Baby-Love or Ninja's parents but Baby-Love's mom looked exactly like her had the best temperment ever she was so friendly and sweet abd her dad was a black tri he was singing to music when we went to look at her lol. I never got to see NInja's parents  and for those who don't know Prada's parents are Baby-Love and Ninja


Just went through my old old emails and found the emails between me and Ninja's breeder hehehe

i found out about his parents that I had forgot I knew about since it's been 3 years lol

His moms name is Bonnie she's 5 1/2 lbs and his dads name is Finley he's 4 1/2 lbs!


----------



## Lou_lou

CocoaPebbles said:


> Her Aunt.


I have seen a photo of this chi somewhere before and photos oh her as a pup is she a champion? What's her name?


----------



## LovesMyPups

Thanks to Cynthia, I can now post pictures I didn't take. LOL

This is Dexter's Daddy. He is just over 4lbs. 









And here is his Mama. She is 4lbs, slightly smaller than daddy. 









And the baby they made, my Dexter! So far he is 3.7lbs at 8months. Can someone say chunker? lol.


----------



## 18453

Both are gorgeous mum looks everso dainty I would have worries breeding her!!!


----------



## LovesMyPups

For sure, she really was tiny when I went and visited... It seemed about right last time when she had 3 puppies, but this time she had 5!!! I can't believe it. She's a great little mama though.


----------



## 18453

And no birth complications... Wow


----------



## LovesMyPups

Right... I do, though, feel like she may be pushing her luck and would really like to see her give that mama a break for awhile. **TOTALLY NOT MY PLACE TO SAY** haha...


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

LovesMyPups said:


> Thanks to Cynthia, I can now post pictures I didn't take. LOL
> 
> This is Dexter's Daddy. He is just over 4lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is his Mama. She is 4lbs, slightly smaller than daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the baby they made, my Dexter! So far he is 3.7lbs at 8months. Can someone say chunker? lol.


LOL You are very welcome! WOW gorgeous parents Dexter has and he will mature nicely too


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

I don't have pics of coco's or Ricky's on Ricky I can tell you he is spitting image of his dad but his dad is a smooth coat. 
Cali at 7mths old and 3.5 lbs








Cali's Sire- David Ray 5.5 lbs








Cali's Dam-Goldie (not a great pic this was after having pups)5 lbs








Cali's Grandsire Wolfie on mom's side(younger days-nicer coat now)4 lbs








Cali's GrandDam Sierra mist on mom's side(after having pups)5 lbs








Have to add this one He is the one that I said I wanted to have Cali after seeing this pic he is a INT.CH on mom's dad's side


----------



## Chiboymom

I don't have a picture of Draco's dam but I do have his sire. He has his dams coloring and size but I think his head shape and extra thick coat come from his sire.


----------



## LovesMyPups

Awww, Cali is such a pretty little girl! Definitely looks like mama!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

LovesMyPups said:


> Awww, Cali is such a pretty little girl! Definitely looks like mama!


Thanks!! yeah color wise but markings and face is like her grandsire, which I met in person and was super friendly and thick coat so I hope she can get some of that LOL. I got to meet dad, mom, grandpa and grandma on mom's side which was cool.


----------



## 18453

Lotus 14 weeks









Dam - cant find adult pic but she's second from left
Bramerita daphney duck









Can't find any of her sire and haven't managed to look into his side yet

Grand-dam bramerita derella









Grand sire ch misty meadows daffy duck


----------



## Lou_lou

Daffy and his dad Donald duck are my favourite chihuahuas ever  I want a puppy with misty meadows lines lol


----------



## 18453

Haha just for you Louise

Lotus great grandad
Ch misty meadows donald duck









They are stunning!!! I need to find pics of her dads side it's easy to find her mums.


----------



## Lou_lou

Eeeeee stunning <3


----------



## *Chloe*

I think Bramerita Daphne Duck is Lyanne's Leon's (Bramerita Road Runner) litter sister isnt she? cetainly looks like him 2nd from right in that group of pups


----------



## 18453

Yeah she is


----------



## 18453

I think he's beautiful he's my fave out that litter so he's lotus' uncle hahahaperry is her like 2nd cousin once removed or something lol


----------



## Elle

Just taking a wild guess from your pics, I wouldn't be surprised if Lotus gets her colouring from her Grand sire ch misty meadows daffy duck when she's matured. She's gonna be gorgeous whatever colour!


----------

